# Can you do a direct switch from Orchard Grass to Timothy Hay



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So yesterday on the way to the feed store my truck broke down. (insert HUGE SIGH HERE)

So I had to take a car to pick up feed after my truck got towed to the shop.

Problem is that I can't fit a bale of orchard grass into my car, so I had to get a compressed half bale of timothy hay and a compressed half bale of alfafla (for my sheep).

I feed my Myra/kid pen free choice alfalfa pellets and free choice orchard grass. I have a TINY bit of orchard grass (like the leavins).

Can I just cold switch to Timothy Hay or do I have to do it slowly like when adding in grain?

And is there anything wrong with feeding timothy hay? Its the same price as pound per pound as alfalfa. Its the "Standlee" brand at Dels (which is a sub of Tractor Supply).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had to switch my guys right away when my usual shipment of hay was delivered to the feed place moldy . We had to take what they had at the time , till the next delivery came. My goats were fine.
I wouldn't like to do that with say from second cut right to alfalfa hay , that would make me really nervous and I'm sure id have some sick goats on my hands….


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We had to switch ours from orchard to timothy last fall after my supplier sold out earlier than expected. No one had any problems. I agree with Laura about not doing a straight switch to alfalfa, but I think the grass hays are mostly similar enough not to cause problems (aside from picky goats possibly not liking it).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I'll put a half load out there and see how they do and if everyone is looking okay I'll put more out later.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Okay, I'll put a half load out there and see how they do and if everyone is looking okay I'll put more out later.


Did you ask if they would sell the grass hay to you by the flake? The feed stores around here do that. I think it's mostly for people who use it for small animals like rabbits. If you are worried about the transition, it might help to have a little of the old to mix with the new.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They will not. My only option would have been to break down the bale in the parking lot and shove the flakes into garbage bags in the rain. I was unwilling to do that at this point. This feed store supplies large ranches. Dels (tractor supply) doesn't carry orchard grass.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You could always toss some probios in their grain ration to help their tummies in case of any upset….just a thought


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't give that paddock grain at all. Just free choice alfalfa pellets and hay.

I'll mix some in with their loose minerals though. Just in case. I kept trying and trying to feed my kids grain or a goat feed. EVERY SINGLE TIME no matter how small I start out in amounts, diarrhea, all around.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Id put it in their alfalfa pellets rather then the minerals…
Im thinking maybe they eat their pellets more so then the minerals ?
But , heck whatever works


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats strange….maybe they can't handle the higher protein ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know. Its very frustrating. Also EVERY bag of grain or goat food I've ever gotten has had bugs. Without fail. I've tried freezing it, etc. They come pre loaded with bugs. One type gets the bag really hot (I took a temp reading once and it was 110 in the bag and 84 outside the bag!) and then it has these weird eggs on the inside wrapper of the bag.

I don't' have room to keep ALL my feed in the freezer.... so I have to just do the best I can. I think that whatever those bugs are, bother the kid pen more than the adult pen. So I know my kids grow slower on alfalfa and hay but thats my option. They are more stunted with diarrhea.

They so far don't have diarrhea from the change and ate minerals/probiotics as normal today.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well everyone seems to be doing fine with the change but Myra. She has diarrhea today. No fever, good appetite, no bloating, peeing normally.

So I'm curious if I should give her pepto or just keep an eye out and see if it clears up on its own. Its green diarrhea, so most likely from the diet change. I'm wondering if she got excited at a new hay and just ate a ton of that instead of her normal amount. She is known to be a glutton!


----------

